# Townend Maddy - Fell Pony



## T_K (9 May 2012)

Around 12 years old, black, between 12hh-13hh. 

Last known in Penrith owned by Wayne Mason of Lakeland View Caravan Site in 2006.

Anyone know where she is now? This pony was one of twins and some 'fans' are trying to find out how she is doing.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (9 May 2012)

Does the FPS secretary have no updated address for owner nor any changes of owner since then?

Good luck in your search.


----------



## T_K (9 May 2012)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Does the FPS secretary have no updated address for owner nor any changes of owner since then?

Good luck in your search.
		
Click to expand...

That's the last registered address for her that the FPS have.


----------



## prettypony95 (9 May 2012)

I know the lady who breeds the Townend ponies, could ask her if she has heard anything of the pony? Or I can pm you her number if you like?


----------



## T_K (9 May 2012)

The trace is on behalf of 'Fell Pony Fans', we're trying to find the whereabouts of the pony now as someone has just bought her twin.


----------



## prettypony95 (9 May 2012)

have you tried searching the results for fell pony shows etc to see if her name has come up? good luck with the search


----------

